# Cast Feather Pens



## arkie

The ultimate gift pen for the hunting or outdoor enthusiast! Individual ringneck pheasant feathers are carefully placed on a brass tube. The tube is then carefully cast in clear resin to preserve and magnify the beauty of the feathers. The tube then becomes part of a Gold plated bolt action pen pen. Every pen is a work of art and as individual as the feathers from which it is made!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## arkie

goslin99 said:


> Nice pen arkie! And nice pitch! Are the blanks worth a first born?



The blanks are cast by somebody else. The price is surprisingly reasonably, but the supply is quite limited. These are the first I have seen for the bolt action, and I promptly bought them all.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Doesn't the same guy make snake skin ones?


----------



## arkie

Seems like exotics had some snakeskins from the same guy a while back, or at least they were listed under his section. There are several around that make those. Rattlesnake is usually pretty easy to find. Other snake skins are much more scarce. It took me over a year to locate and buy a couple copperhead blanks.


----------



## Kevin

Jim, 

That's one very good looking pen. All the colors and hardware and feathers and copper and gunny feel, it all works great. I don't see many pens that catch my eye but this one sure does. I would have revered the clicker to emulate a real bolter but still, very well done!


----------



## Nate Bos

That is really great! I love the bolt action pens and the blank complements it well!


----------



## arkie

Amherst pheasant feathers on a black chrome baron fountain pen.

[attachment=32400]
[attachment=32401]
[attachment=32402]
[attachment=32403]

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Now that's awesome Arkie? Are these John u blanks? Great job


----------



## rdabpenman

Those are Marla's, she's the only one that uses chicken feathers as a base cover under pheasant feathers.

Les


----------



## arkie

Bean_counter said:


> Now that's awesome Arkie? Are these John u blanks? Great job



Yes, those are John's. I bought several from the last batch that exotics had. I know of Marla's work, but haven't seen any first hand yet.


----------



## healeydays

rdabpenman said:


> Those are Marla's, she's the only one that uses chicken feathers as a base cover under pheasant feathers.
> 
> Les



I was going to guess the same thing. John and Marla are quite the artists. I'm going to give it a try, but don't think I'll get to their level.

Mike B

A couple of Marla's blanks
http://0101.nccdn.net/1_5/29d/073/0ca/DSC_0012-001.JPG
http://0101.nccdn.net/1_5/2e1/1b8/2cc/DSC_0006-001.JPG


----------



## arkie

goslin99 said:


> When did you say you are moving back to Arkansas?? So I can see you in action...



About a year and a half now I'll be back over Christmas, but won't be doing any turning. We could drink a cup of coffee and swap lies...


----------



## bald9eagle

I bought several of John's blanks a month or so ago. Made some great pens for some friends who helped me through a tough time. I did get a sick feeling in my stomach when I got a little careless and let my carbide tool catch and bust one of the blanks. Oh well, I got to keep that one for myself.

I also bought some of Marla's blanks just recently and can tell you that both are true artists.


----------



## arkie

bald9eagle said:


> I bought several of John's blanks a month or so ago. Made some great pens for some friends who helped me through a tough time. I did get a sick feeling in my stomach when I got a little careless and let my carbide tool catch and bust one of the blanks. Oh well, I got to keep that one for myself.
> 
> I also bought some of Marla's blanks just recently and can tell you that both are true artists.



I haven't tried any of Marla's so far. Here are a couple more of John's.

Pheasant feathers on a gold Baron fountain
[attachment=32959]


Feather matrix on a gold Baron fountain. I'm not sure what feathers are in this but I think some are pheasant.
[attachment=32960]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rhossack

rdabpenman said:


> Those are Marla's, she's the only one that uses chicken feathers as a base cover under pheasant feathers.


Les, those are not Marla's they are John's and I don't believe a chicken has visited her place except on a dinner plate.

She was the first person to use Silver Pheasant as a base and that was when they were $60 a pop all because of some temporary fad of women wearing pheasant butt feather in there hair.

Me, I use mostly dyed (pink primarily) pheasant feathers with some chukkar and grouse feathers and roadkill ... a great source of feathers this time of the year.


----------



## arkie

rhossack said:


> Me, I use mostly dyed (pink primarily) pheasant feathers with some chukkar and grouse feathers and roadkill ... a great source of feathers this time of the year.



Sounds interesting! I don't believe I've seen your feather pens. Do you have pictures somewhere I can look?


----------



## rdabpenman

I don't use anything for a base to cover the tubes before attaching the feathers.

Les

[attachment=33006] [attachment=33007]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arkie

The last 3!

[attachment=33008]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rhossack

arkie said:


> rhossack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't make feather pens... Mine are for reel seats for fly rods and specifically for "Casting for Recovery", women who have/had breast cancer. I normally don't take pics of those but I know of at least one on Rodbuilding.org
Click to expand...


----------



## arkie

rhossack said:


> arkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhossack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't make feather pens... Mine are for reel seats for fly rods and specifically for "Casting for Recovery", women who have/had breast cancer. I normally don't take pics of those but I know of at least one on Rodbuilding.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it! Looking good!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## rhossack

There are enough talented folks peddling feather pens so I don't wander down that path.

however, I do try to do things off the ordinary beaten path with Fly Rod Building and am a supporter of Casting For Recovery

If anyone is interested here is a pic of a feather reel seat with a really nice piece of FBE.


----------



## bald9eagle

Without being directed to some other thread on some other website.....do you simply CA the feathers to the tube? I have seen one tutorial where the artist tied the feathers to wood inserts in either end of the tube and after casting cut off the ends off the blank, thus cutting off the tie thread.


----------



## rhossack

bald9eagle said:


> Without being directed to some other thread on some other website.....do you simply CA the feathers to the tube? I have seen one tutorial where the artist tied the feathers to wood inserts in either end of the tube and after casting cut off the ends off the blank, thus cutting off the tie thread.


No, I do not use thread or use CA to adhere the feathers to the tube.

The person who told me how to do this asked that I not share the method so I have honored that request.

That being said, you have kids or a wife that does craft stuff you probably already have what I use to put the feathers on the tubes or rigid foam Inserts I use for reel seats.


----------



## rhossack

goslin99 said:


> Fantasic Ron!! I built rods years ago before I was a turner. My goal in the next year is to make one start to finish with a turned handle and seat. Thanks for the ideas.


you are welcome ... and don't hesitate to do one. What kind of rod you wanting to build?

This particular handle design was the result of my wife and a neighbor lady's criticism of this western style grip where I took what I consider unsatisfactory cork and covered it with pink flocking.






Contrary to a popular myth, wood handles are not slippery when wet.

I don't remember what I used for a finish on this but probably a one coat moisture cure urethane I've been playing with.


----------



## Vern Tator

Wow, These are amazing, really impressive, I may have to try one.


----------

